# Bilbao by Ferry



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

I have seen in previous posts here that it can take some time to unload off the ferry when it gets to Bilbao and that you can 'park on the dock' overnight there.

We are catching the 10th January Brittany Ferries ferry from Portsmouth that is due to arrive at Bilbao at 17.30. Allowing time to unload I don't think we'll get far that night so would like to park on the dock.

Never having been to Bilbao by ferry before (apparently it is now to a new location) is it obvious where you can stay the night or does it need to be hunted out.

It is our first trip abroad in the MH (only bought it this summer) but I just want to be a bit clearer on what to expect when we arrive.

Thanks as always.
Dave


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

The way they work at Bilbao is that they have quite a small area inside "on the quay" but a very large park outside the gates. If you are catching a ferry, you can arrive whenever suits you and you wait in the outside parking area untill nearer the loading time.
If you park up there you are very unlikely to be challenged as they would know or care if you were to be about to load to another ferry.
It is a very long walk to the town from the dock park.
Have fun. Wonderful green coastline if a tad wet at times.
Patrick


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We are travelling on the Portsmouth-Bilbao ferry for the first time next April so I will watch this thread with interest.

There are a few useful threads to look at............

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-117706-days0-orderasc-0.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-117863-0-days0-orderasc-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-103223-0-days0-orderasc-.html

MHF member thieawin has travelled this route on 4 occasions and his posts are very helpful.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi,
we did this journey in early april this year,arriving 17.30 we docked at 18.00 , and off the ferry by 18.30. we worried because we had planned to stay at the ACSI site at haro. we found the traffic wasnt to busy , and it was m/way all the way, about 50 miles,
we arrived at site just as it was getting dark, about 1hr 15 min. 
hope that gives you a guide.

must be ok we are doing it again , in march. we use this ship for the dog friendly kennels.


tomnjune


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*A struggle in late December/ January*

I'm travelling Portsmouth-Bilbao on Dec 27th & struggling to find first night camping. Haro is closed until Jan 20th. Alternatives appear to be Camping Ciudad Zaragoza (190 miles) or Camping Monumento al Pastor at Burgos (100 miles). I'm not a fan of car parks. I'll post if I find anything more.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

have you checked www.campingsopalana.com 14km from Bilbao. CC guide says it is open all year. May be worth phoning to check.


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Camping Sopelana*



kenp said:


> have you checked www.campingsopalana.com 14km from Bilbao. CC guide says it is open all year. May be worth phoning to check.


This looks a good possibility! Unfortunately, kenp's link is broken. This works: http://www.campingsopelana.com/#


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Camping Sopelana closed*

Drat! Camping Sopelana is closed until January 19th!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There's this at Pamplona Chris:

http://www.campingezcaba.com/?lang=en

We stayed there early this year and it is a friendly site convenient for the route down to Spain.

G


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Camping Ezcaba, Pamplona*

Yes! It's open!!!

Camping Ezcaba
Eusa 31194 (Navarra) Spain
Carr. Nacional 121 Dir. Irún - Francia
T.: +34 948 33 03 15
F.: +34 948 33 13 16
web: www.campingezcaba.com
e-mail: [email protected]
GPS Coordinates:
Length W 01º 37 24"
Latitude N 42 º 51 25"

http://www.campingezcaba.com/location/?lang=en


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Camping Ezcaba, Pamplona*



ChrisWade said:


> Yes! It's open!!!


One warning about it Chris is that the grass pitches get fairly soggy so make sure you choose one that has a reasonable amount of gravel mixed in ! There were only 3 of us there in January and we parked on the road between the pitches - no problem.

G


----------

